# On behalf of all of us Robert DeNiro's out there.



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/cau...veterans-is-to-hire-one/ar-BBPzDvm?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Are you talkin' to me?


----------

